# Dislocating ribs!! Bad back!



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you ever had proper xrays done?


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

No, I'm going to the doctor today to talk about getting x rays. 

I had the day off again and have had a hot water bottle permanently attached to me with a nylon belt. Feeling much better but it comes back when I refill the bottle. I'll just be a pile of ash soon.


----------

